# Good Wireless Mic For Video??



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a canon hf m500 and am looking for a wireless mic I can use with it that I can use for video. There are a lot out there but so many say the ones for $100 are crappy and I don't want to spend like $600. I'd be using outdoors and in doors. When outdoors the camera would be aside filming me I guess while I take pictures type of deal while I talk. So something with decent range that's affordable and compatible with the camera lol.


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't recommend anything in that low price range, but I can tell you NOT to go cheap on wireless gear. Like anything else, you get what you pay. I work in television and all of my wireless gear, since I started freelancing in the 90's, is Lectrosonics and it's the majority of what you will see in the field being used professionally(for a reason). Audio, unfortunately, is an afterthought a lot of times. It's not "sexy" like a camera or lens, but it is just as important. Lectro gear is not cheap. For someone with my needs, you are looking at about $7K or so for a complete two-channel system. But they have "entry level" systems, too. You can get into a single channel set-up for under $1,500. You are much better off spending a little more on an entry level Lectro system that is built to last than a plastic Azden or Sennheiser or Shure system that's in the "$600" range.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 19, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> I can't recommend anything in that low price range, but I can tell you NOT to go cheap on wireless gear. Like anything else, you get what you pay. I work in television and all of my wireless gear, since I started freelancing in the 90's, is Lectrosonics and it's the majority of what you will see in the field being used professionally(for a reason). Audio, unfortunately, is an afterthought a lot of times. It's not "sexy" like a camera or lens, but it is just as important. Lectro gear is not cheap. For someone with my needs, you are looking at about $7K or so for a complete two-channel system. But they have "entry level" systems, too. You can get into a single channel set-up for under $1,500. You are much better off spending a little more on an entry level Lectro system that is built to last than a plastic Azden or Sennheiser or Shure system that's in the "$600" range.



Haha wow!! Your right about audio as an after thought!! Hmm haha dang well, is there one in particular you would recomened for filming outdoors?? So wind, noises, etc that doesn't go over $1,500?


----------

